# Tire rotation blah blah



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

When replacing tires on modern cars, it's generally best to keep the revolutions per mile within 1 or 2 percent of the OEM tires. This keeps the computers and electronics working within the parameters they were designed for. As an example: if the OEM tires were 215/55, you might go to 225/50 with the same wheel diameter. Check the tire description specifications on tirereack.com or discounttiredirect.com to see what they are.

I've had the Continental Extreme Contact DWS tires (195/50-16) on my Mazda Protege5 for the last three seasons with excellent results. Just rotated them last month and they look like they will last another season before the "S" marker is gone. I paid a little over $400 for a set of four installed out the door at Belle Tire, a regional dealer here in OH and MI. I also check tire pressures on both cars monthly to make sure they are properly inflated.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Simple way to check diameter is stand the intended tyre beside the original and make sure that visually at least they are the same diameter.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Tire calc below, May have to right click and view image as forum shrinks it.


----------



## Jmilligan (Feb 24, 2016)

From what I understand the 225s should fit with no problem. 

I am second guessing the extreme contact dw because they lack a warranty. However these are less expensive and have a warranty as well as some good reviews.

http://www.tirebuyer.com/tires/general/g-max-as-03/p/tv121000568#warranty


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I had one of the DWS tires on my P5 wrecked by a nail in the sidewall and it was replaced under warranty. First tire claim I've had in many years. All I had to pay was tax on the labor to replace it.  May want to check around on where you buy the tires.


----------



## Jmilligan (Feb 24, 2016)

Ok I believe I've made up my mind. 
After the $30 instant discount and a $70 rebate these tires come down to roughly $380 for 4. These are designed more for comfort than high performance but the savings got me thinking "how much traction do you need with less than 200hp". I think these will be a great replacement for the sh*tty Firestones that came on the car.
http://www.tirebuyer.com/tires/goodyear/assurance-comfortred-touring/p/tv135000681#reviews


----------

